# aelo vera juice



## 17715 (Mar 10, 2007)

Heard and read that this helps with reflux. Has anyone tried this? If so could you least how it made you feel and the pros and cons. Thanks


----------



## rhonalomey (Aug 15, 2005)

If you have D be careful with aloe vera it is a natural laxative, comes from the aloe plant.


----------

